# Making gas heater safe for birds



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, recently we've switched to natural gas, and we have a new gas heater. I live in a small granny flat, it's basically one room, we've had gas for years and our gas heater never hurt the birds as long as we kept a window open, is it safe for the birds now that we have natural gas and not the other kind of gas? I know gas is a big no no for birds but it hasn't hurt them yet and I always make sure a window is open near them.

We basically have to stick with gas because my family can't afford any other kind of heating, they absolutely won't let me use a different type of heater.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i don't know the difference between different kinds of gases, but until last year we had an old gas heater and my birds are fine


----------



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

That's good to know, I think it's only if the gas leaks and isn't burned that it becomes harmful, but I'm paranoid after hearing some horror stories. Hopefully this heater will be fine then.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hm we found out later that our heater had a gas leak, but we didn't know.
don't hold me accountable though  just in my experience, it was fine.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Natural gas should be no more or less dangerous than the other. The point is you want to keep equipment in good working condition. Might want a Carbon Monoxide detector to warn you before it gets bad enough to harm your birds.


----------

